# BenQ PE8720 Projector



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

:rant: 

Ok so I've been trying to select a DLP projector in the 4-6k range and not being able to see many in person makes it a bit difficult.

I was interested in the BenQ based on reviews I've been reading and was surfing for more info when I saw this projector being sold from one site for $250 instead of the 6k average everywhere else. :scratch: 

I emailed the company asking if I'm missing anything, like the fact there selling just the bulb or something. 

10 minutes later the price was fixed on the site...  :duh:  :rant:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Don't know anything about the dealer but FotoConnection has it for $4,606

Give that link to ProjectorPeople.com and they will probably match or beat it.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> Don't know anything about the dealer but FotoConnection has it for $4,606
> 
> Give that link to ProjectorPeople.com and they will probably match or beat it.


Projectorpeople matches price's?

Ive seen it for 3,900 yesterday (no longer in stock already though) and 4,000 from two other companies


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes... if it's an authorized dealer they will usually match or beat the price.

Make sure those low ball prices are not for refurbished, demo, or open box. You don't want hours on your bulb. Also make sure you are dealing with an authorized dealer... don't ask the dealer, check the BenQ website for dealer listings, if not listed, call BenQ and verify directly. If you buy from an unauthorized dealer then you are without warranty.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> Yes... if it's an authorized dealer they will usually match or beat the price.
> 
> Make sure those low ball prices are not for refurbished, demo, or open box. You don't want hours on your bulb. Also make sure you are dealing with an authorized dealer... don't ask the dealer, check the BenQ website for dealer listings, if not listed, call BenQ and verify directly. If you buy from an unauthorized dealer then you are without warranty.


Well now you have me worried... And ya I though all I'd be getting was a bulb or broken one when it was listed for two hundred and fifty dollars. 

But they all say some **** about there a re-seller and have full warranty (till after you buy it right). Ok the sites listed as authorized dealers all have it for 5k, I have about 6 sites from big name companies that have if for 4k, hopefully they will do the price match.

Its amazing though how many companies are still selling it for 7k though.

I would like to actually see it though before buying it. Someone on another message board that lives with in an hour of me offered to let me come see his. Amazing in a local area like Philly that people can still be nice enough to invite stranges over.

I'm still waiting to see if he writes me back to actually follow through with the offer.


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

Tom, on a more practical basis be careful of fan noise. Check out a working projector to find out where the outlet vents are in relation to your sitting position, and how loud they are.
I decided to be smart and built my room around a floor standing CRT projector, and later switched to a ceiling mounted DLP. In advance I put outlets and conduit for cabling in the ceiling but didn't consider fan noise and building a hush box to extract the waste hot air. It's only a minor point but the noise can be irritating if your sitting directly under the outlet air.
A few weeks ago I dropped into a nearby showroom, they had two rooms with Sony projectors and no fan noise - nothing to do with projectors but they had very high ceilings and the noise got lost. So factor this in if you review.


----------



## kingkip (Apr 20, 2006)

Optoma's HD 7100 has been getting pretty good reviews and sells for about $3500. There is a pretty thourough review here


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Supposedly the BenQ is rated as great for how quiet it is but at the moment all I can base it on is stats and reviews. The stats have the DB for it lower then any other projector I've looked at. I guess I can always still box it afterwards if it is a problem.

As for the Optoma's HD 7100, I've also read alot of good things about this pj. It also opens up a whole new range since there are a few pj's at this price that are all getting good reviews. 

That guy I metioned thats from the other board (I'll have to invite him over here) that has a benq projector, we made the arrangments for me to come to his house and see his HT room and this projector on Tuesday night.


----------



## kingkip (Apr 20, 2006)

Let us know how it goes. I am also in the market for a pj and the BenQ is up on my list as well. You are right about finding a good place to see them side by side.:huh:


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

kingkip said:


> You are right about finding a good place to see them side by side.:huh:


Haaaa side by side is way to much to ask for... I'd be happy with getting to see the projector at all!

_Anyway here is a repeat post from my blog thread but since the same thing was being mentioned in both about the projector, I'll post it here too:_

I went to the guys house last night, the projector was great! :yes: Wow I was definetly impressed, basing it against the other projectors Ive been going to see in the last few weeks. Someone would definetly have to show me something else and prove me wrong in order to say that this isnt the best one in the under 10k range. Shoot I actually liked it better then the 10k Sony I viewed.

Not sure if I should rush to buy it right away though or should I wait till after the room is finished. Is there any benifit as far as roughing in the room to having it now? 

It'll probably be another month or two till the room is actually sheet rocked and painted etc should I wait till after that before ordering?

I'm thinking if I get it now, I know exactly what I'm wiring for but do I really need that or is it generic? If I wait, the prices may come down or I may actually be proven wrong in that time and find something else.

By the way, I invited Jason the guy that let me come to his house and view this projector over to hear, so hopefully he'll be here soon  



kingkip said:


> Let us know how it goes. I am also in the market for a pj and the BenQ is up on my list as well.
> 
> 
> > King - this is defintely the best pj that I've seen! If your shopping defintely at least go view this one before making your decision.
> ...


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Phil M said:


> Tom, on a more practical basis be careful of fan noise. Check out a working projector to find out where the outlet vents are in relation to your sitting position, and how loud they are.
> I decided to be smart and built my room around a floor standing CRT projector, and later switched to a ceiling mounted DLP. In advance I put outlets and conduit for cabling in the ceiling but didn't consider fan noise and building a hush box to extract the waste hot air. It's only a minor point but the noise can be irritating if your sitting directly under the outlet air.
> A few weeks ago I dropped into a nearby showroom, they had two rooms with Sony projectors and no fan noise - nothing to do with projectors but they had very high ceilings and the noise got lost. So factor this in if you review.


Phil: This projector is rated from 23-26 db as far as the fan noise depending on which mode your running it on. So it was defintely quieter and a lower pitch noise then most pj's but you can still hear it (if the sound was off). Is the hush box something that can be put in after wards though? 

Not ever owning a projector I cant say if it will bother me or not, I doubt it will with the sound actually on but figure I will wait and if it bothers me, then add the box.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Ok what types of wire do I need purchase and run from the equipment rack to the projector?

It should be a total of about 18' from the rack to the projector. 4' up the wall to the ceiling, 7' down the side wall and 7' into the center of the room to the pj. So I guess around 20' runs or whatever type of wire you all suggest I get. I should get more then 2' extra of the wire?


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

I haven't seen any commercialy available hush boxes - most people DIY them. Typically the projector is fully enclosed and you vent the exhaust the exhaust out of the room, and have a seperate cool air inlet. This is a project beyond my skill level.
My fan level doesn't normally disturb me, but would be the last tweak on the path to perfection.
I wouldn't worry about it, but just wanted to put it on your radar screen as something to consider when you compare different projectors.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

As I said this projector is 23 to 26 db in noise which I thought was very quiet. But if it bothers in the future then Ill make a box but I dont think that will be an issue.

Anyway I just wanted to say I ordered the projector today WOOHOO... I write more in my blog thread on this site.


----------



## russ.will (May 10, 2006)

I recently saw one of these running and was stunned how quiet it was compared to my Screenplay 7205. That said, if I am aware of the PJ noise during a film, then the film must be pretty dull. Some may be more sensitive than I. Not quite as bright as my 7205, but excellent CR and top class edge to edge sharpness and geometry.

Russell


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

Just a quick thing to take into consideration. There are different firmware versions available for this. THe newest one is 1.14 which cures the bulb issues they had but has added a little fan noise, 1.15 version is not available in the U.S. as of yet but when it is, you should be able to send this in to BenQ for a free upgrade.

Let me know if you guys have any more questions, this is one of my favorite projectors!


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Stephanie_tva said:


> Just a quick thing to take into consideration. There are different firmware versions available for this. THe newest one is 1.14 which cures the bulb issues they had but has added a little fan noise, 1.15 version is not available in the U.S. as of yet but when it is, you should be able to send this in to BenQ for a free upgrade.
> 
> Let me know if you guys have any more questions, this is one of my favorite projectors!


Does the projector need to be sent in, or can we order the updated firmware and install it ourselves? I'd rather not ship the pj out and wait forever to get it back, once I get up and running that is... 

If we pay to have it ISF calibrated would those guy have and be able to install the update? Maybe Ill just get both done at the same time if I can work it that way


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

Generally it needs to be sent in but they are usually good with taking a short period of time to do this.

Calibrators may be able to do it, of course, my recommendation is to just wait and send it back to Benq, just in case something goes wrong, you are fully covered.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

Just to let everyone know, 1.15 is now available on this. All of the pj's in my warehouse have 1.15 firmware, yay for quiet fan noise! :banana:


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

I forgot to check mine to see what the firmware was out of the box, I'll try and check tonight if I remember, but I do have to say it was super quiet even when all the sound was off! Standing right next to it, I could hardly hear it.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

I checked the service menu, my projector does have the 1.15 firmware that was released March 1, 2006 and as I said its as quiet as can be. Right now my computer is making more noise then the projector was.

Now if I can just get the right mount for it...


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

I see Timps out there lurking and know he has a BenQ. C'mon and make your first post bro 

Timps, have you changed any of the setting on your BenQ yet?


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

8720 price just dropped from 5k to 4k


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

Yay!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2006)

I am done lurking! I have not done much at all with my projector because the room is still not completely done and I did not want to change anything until I had everything painted and the carpeting installed. I do love what I see so far right out of the box. 
Anyone interested in the 8720? 
I would contact Stephanie at TVAuthority for a very pleasant buying experience.:T


----------



## norpus (Oct 11, 2006)

These are going for $4K AUD (about $3K USD) in Australia
I got one last month and must say it is v good


----------



## norpus (Oct 11, 2006)

I have been very happy with my 8720 but have sold it pending on the arrival of the 1080p JVC later in March
The 8720 is an excellent pj. I wrecked my illusion though, having a shootout at my place with a new 1080p Pearl...


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

norpus said:


> I have been very happy with my 8720 but have sold it pending on the arrival of the 1080p JVC later in March
> The 8720 is an excellent pj. I wrecked my illusion though, having a shootout at my place with a new 1080p Pearl...



Same here, I have been very happy with the 8720 but with my HD DVD & Blu-ray player I'm also already seeking to upgrade to a 1080p projector hopefully within the next couple of months. I think what hurts the most is when I first bought the 720p projector in June they were selling at 5k and now there down to $3,500 already. I probably only have about 250hrs on the bulb.

Anyway I've been trying to find somewhere local to view the JVC and also the BenQ w10000 to decide which 1080p projector to upgrade too. 

So please let me know how you like the JVC projector when you get it also how much did you pay for it?


----------



## norpus (Oct 11, 2006)

Funnily enough Tommy, the Pearl owner was also called Tommy. He went away happy he'd beaten my pride and joy (not really, he was a nice guy), but with the JVC I'll be back in the box seat.

Yes the 8720 are going down even further in street price here too - less than $3K USD now
I'm glad I presold mine a month ago - delivery is after I get the HD1:whew:
It was a bargain when I bought it (300hrs ago) and even moreso now at the street price - better PQ than the 720p lcds still and not much more exxy


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

norpus said:


> Funnily enough Tommy, the Pearl owner was also called Tommy. He went away happy he'd beaten my pride and joy (not really, he was a nice guy), but with the JVC I'll be back in the box seat.
> 
> Yes the 8720 are going down even further in street price here too - less than $3K USD now
> I'm glad I presold mine a month ago - delivery is after I get the HD1:whew:
> It was a bargain when I bought it (300hrs ago) and even moreso now at the street price - better PQ than the 720p lcds still and not much more exxy


Hopefully they wont go down to much, I would like to not lose to much when selling my current one.

How much is the JVC pj going for? Have you seen the BenQ w10000 projector? If so, how would you compare the two projectors and what are the advantages and disadvantages of both?

I think the 8720 is about the best 720p projector available and although I havent seen the w10000 yet I'm wondering if they keep that same standard of excellence in the 1080p level. I've read that it is capable of 24 fps.


----------



## norpus (Oct 11, 2006)

Tommy
The way 8720 street prices are going here and the interest generating in 1080p pjs as they become available here, I'd advise you to either sell now or hold a year (for the longer term drop in 1080p prices when availability is no longer less than demand). Don't vascillate or you'll lose more.

I was advised by a friend last month this would happen, so took the advice and sold my 8720. (I love the 8720 PQ by the way - it was a really tough call to do). I think the 8720 was overpriced when it first hit the market here ($10000AUD) and it didn't sell many. I bought in at $4000AUD and sold for ~75% after 5 mths, so that was OK. The W10000 rrp has been announced at AUD12999, at which they won't sell many (again). The JVC at $8995 rrp will kill it - on price and I have little doubt on PQ also based on what I have read on the HD1. Unless BenQ drop their rrp locally and quickly to the sub 9K mark, and street for around the PEarl ($6400) they won't sell truckloads, despite I am sure it will be a wonderful pj based on the 8720.

PS I have never seen a W10000 - not avail here to view yet. But I would never have bought a W10000 as it does not meet my long throw needs - it is worse than the 8720 which also could not give me a 108" diag CIH scopescreen narrow enough. The JVC will work and I'll give it a new scope screen for a birthday pressie too.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

The w10000 is selling for around 6k here on the high end, I have seen if for lower though. I havent looked at prices for the JVC so I'm not sure if its lower or higher here.

The wife is already displeased at me mentioning wanting to get a new pj already (and losing a few thousand dollars on it) and were planning an upcoming vacation to Disney in the begining of May so unfortunately I wouldnt be able to make any new large purchases before then which means I would have to wait a couple months before selling my current pj.


----------

